# 2002 Altima Seats



## GPPro (Dec 2, 2003)

I am the proud owner of a 2002 Altima 3.5. I love absolutly everything about the car except for the front seats. I do not have the leather, they are the standard cloth seats. When I first bought the car, the seats seemed perfectly comfortable, but I soon discoverd that it causes pain in my upper back/neck region. I have tried different lumbar and car seat pads etc, but nothing seems to help. I love the car but I want to upgrade the seats somehow. I would like to know if the Altima leather seats or if the 2003 seats are different or better, and that possibly I could swap them in. I have also noticed that the Maxima is very similar to the Altima and I want to know I could put those into my Altima without any modification.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

There is no difference in the cloth and leather seats for the 2002 Altima. Both are the same size and shape. I believe the same can be said of the 2003 seats. Have you tried sitting in the Maxima seats to see if there's a difference?


----------



## GPPro (Dec 2, 2003)

Coco said:


> There is no difference in the cloth and leather seats for the 2002 Altima. Both are the same size and shape. I believe the same can be said of the 2003 seats. Have you tried sitting in the Maxima seats to see if there's a difference?


No, I am planning on checking them out tomorrow. My hope is that they will better for me and also that they could be bolted in without modification, and also that all of the power adjustments will work.


----------



## blazing-jay (May 23, 2004)

*2K2 leather seats*



GPPro said:


> I am the proud owner of a 2002 Altima 3.5. I love absolutly everything about the car except for the front seats. I do not have the leather, they are the standard cloth seats. When I first bought the car, the seats seemed perfectly comfortable, but I soon discoverd that it causes pain in my upper back/neck region. I have tried different lumbar and car seat pads etc, but nothing seems to help. I love the car but I want to upgrade the seats somehow. I would like to know if the Altima leather seats or if the 2003 seats are different or better, and that possibly I could swap them in. I have also noticed that the Maxima is very similar to the Altima and I want to know I could put those into my Altima without any modification.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I also have a 2002 3.5 with leather seats, and it is extremely comfortable. EXCEPT for the hot temperatures in the summer down in TEXAS hahahaha, but well worth it in the winter.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

are you maybe reclining too much or maybe not enough? different seat angles will wreak havoc on your back.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

blazing-jay said:


> I also have a 2002 3.5 with leather seats, and it is extremely comfortable. EXCEPT for the hot temperatures in the summer down in TEXAS hahahaha, but well worth it in the winter.


well i have the 2004 leather and let me tell u buddy they are beautiful!! when i bought my car in dec. like 2 days later i bought some sheep skin covers for them cuz i aint want to mess up the leather and just today since i got the car i took them off to like see how they are and cuz ima race next sund. so i wanted to see how the car is wit like no weight i even took my subs out! but anyways thats besides the point the point is that they felt soooo comf. damn it felt good! sriously


----------

